# Freezing Spanakopita - before or after baking?



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always made it to eat that day, but a friend of mine called and asked if it was OK to make ahead of time and whether to freeze it before or after baking.  Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A question to KK indeed, but if you freeze after baking, you will certainly have to re-bake after freezing.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I would freeze before baking. 

Then thoroughly thaw before baking (for example overnight in the fridge). 

I believe that you'll get the best results that way. Freezing before baking would make the product quicker to thaw and reheat, but not as tasty.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Definitely before baking otherwise you will end up with a soggy soggy soggy mess.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys - I sort of figured that, but I don't want to give her a bum steer.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I bake them from frozen and brush with melted butter first

joey


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> I bake them from frozen and brush with melted butter first


I suppose the bake from frozen/thaw before baking depends on the type of crust used? For some reason I was thinking puff pastry when I typed _"thaw thoroughly before baking"_.

But Spanakopita are more generally made with phyllo dough, and Joey's right: no need to thaw before baking.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Freeze it uncooked but make sure you score it before freezing. Otherwise it doesn't cut prettily.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I generally make mine into small triangles for cocktail parties...i freeze them lined out on a sheet pan then once frozen store them in a ziploc bag in the freezer. besides brushing the spanokopita with melted butter i also butter brush the parchment paper.

joey


----------

